

It's time to convert our science to Bayesian data analysis (2010) - misiti3780
http://www.indiana.edu/~kruschke/AnOpenLetter.htm

======
peatmoss
The author has a book titled "Doing Bayesian Data Analysis" that strikes a
nice balance between over-simplification and face-melting mathematics.

While a Bayesian analysis is a fair bit more work than cobbling together a
lackluster regression model, Bayesian results do seem to be more resistant to
terrible interpretation.

------
rbc
There is also:

Harrison, P. J., and Stevens, C. F., 'A Bayesian Approach to Short-term
Forecasting', Operational Research Quarterly, 22, No. 4. December 1971.

Harrison, P. J., and Stevens, C. F., 'Bayesian Forecasting', Journal of the
Royal Statistical Society, Series B (Methodological), 38, No.3, 1976.

